# Moms of Many DECEMBER



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

It is December! Wow. I am dusting today so that I have space for decorations!!

Anyone drive a Chevy Express 12 passenger van?? If so, what do you think of it? I am going to look at one this weekend. With the baby, we will not have enough seats for my 5 and the 2-3 I take carpooling. I don't think double buckling is a good long-term plan! It actually gets better gas mileage, just slightly better, than a suburban, and they are cheaper too. I think we need at least 8 seats. Any other suggestions?? We are cringing at the gas mileage.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello December!

It is so cold here today. We had a heavy frost overnight and our central heating came on with the thermostat at just under 15 deg C.

I want to hide in bed and wrap myself in my duvet and not go out. I'm not excited about Christmas at all and feeling quite gloomy. Mainly because I have just realised that all the money I am likely to have before 24th December has almost totally been spent already on all our 1st of the month bills









Frida is being very difficult - is that a 3 thing? Headbutting and bashing us, throwing stuff about, being obtuse and stubborn at once and not going to bed whatever we do to encourage her. My patience is wearing thin.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes.. it is a three thing. My three year old is acting like that too. Frustrating I know!!!

Yes it's December... My birthday is on the 24th. We shall see how it goes. I have put my foot down with my family and told them that Chrstimas is on the 25 from now on and I will never again allow my birthday to be cake on Chrstimas dinner.

Pickings are going to be slim for the kids too.. Glad to have that barbie I picked up at a buy one get one free sale several months ago. I decided she didn't need both and shoved one away. We have a few other things we bought on clearance and stashed around the house. So we have something for everyone.. but no one big good gift like last year. Well thats life I guess.


----------



## Famatigia (Jun 14, 2005)

Boy only a new month, but soon... A new year!

Christmas is dreadful for us, too. I am not surehow we might pull it off, but we just do the best we can. Thankfully my little baby will not care about not getting a gift.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

December, here at last! I can not believe that I can have a new little baby any day! I don't know if I would rather go on time, after Christmas or early. I guess we shall see!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

So Jenny & Helen are both due this month...anyone else?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I am actually due very early Jan but don't really expect to make it that far. I have reached my "safe zone" as I am now 35wks. My OB wanted to induce me at 37wks due to my hypertention issues, but is generously "allowing" me to go as far a 39wks. So, since I am not one to conform to the doc's wishes willingly, I am not sure when I will deliver.

For now, I am keeping close track of my b/p and other such symptoms. But am thinking it may be in Baby's best interest to be nudged a bit sooner rather than later.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I may cry if your baby is out before mine, Jenny. I'm at that special point in pregnancy where the contractions are hitting, strong enough to annoy but not strong enough to bring a baby out and the tears are falling faster than the pregnant woman in boots with no grip on a wet pavement.

Oh, and bizarrely, there is a long line of Quality Street leading from our front door up the street. Why, I do not know.

In other news, River is being difficult with bedtimes, Isaac is turning into a stroppy teenager, everyone is outgrowing their trousers and I'm too darned tired for words


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea! December is here! My littlest turned 2 on Sunday...I'm in total shock as I'd hoped to be pregnant again before this happened. I would have really liked for her to have a sib close in age for her....still hoping one comes before she turns 3!
We are off to her new Ped for her 2yo check up. I'm a bit stressed about it since she hasn't had a wbv since she was 9mos. Just don't see the need---she's been my healthiest kid ever! (my only non-vaxed kid) hmmn? Anyway, we are seeing Dr. Carine, who I'm hoping has the sort of practice I'm looking for. Not that we ever really need to go to the doc, except for sport physicals....I just hate the idea of taking my perfectly healthy kid to the office exploding with sick people! Ha!
I got an email yesterday from a facebook friend trying to set up a get-together over the Holiday break with a few kids from gradeschool. Most of whom I haven't seen since 6th grade. I'd like to go...I'm sure it will be weird, at first, but I'd really like to see them all. Guess I'm still feeling displaced here in Ohio, so I'm needing that reconnection with my old hometown....
Good luck to you ladies ready for birth....I'll be looking for updates!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Happy December!

I have my shopping done so now I need to prod my dh along. He buys each child their toy and his male relatives. Oh and something for my stocking.

I held a friend's baby yesterday...only 5 days old! So sweet and tiny. dh reeeeeeeeeeeeealy wants another. I'm still on the fence. There will probably be another, but it is just hard to contemplate that yet.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh you preggo ladies are making me really want a little one!

I've got almost all the christmas shopping done and I just found out that one of my coworker's in-laws are coming over from England for christmas so I asked if they could bring some Kinder Eggs to put in the stockings...I really hope they can!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieA* 
Oh you preggo ladies are making me really want a little one!

Me too!! But DH put a stop to that!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieA* 
I asked if they could bring some Kinder Eggs to put in the stockings...I really hope they can!

So as well as no Jaffa cakes and no Golden Syrup you also have no Kinder eggs?!? What is wrong with the world. I spend most trips to Waitrose telling my dds that they can't have a Kinder egg today.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
So as well as no Jaffa cakes and no Golden Syrup you also have no Kinder eggs?!? What is wrong with the world. I spend most trips to Waitrose telling my dds that they can't have a Kinder egg today.

I love exposing Americans to Kinder Eggs...they are my absolute favorite treat! When I lived in Norway, I ate them all the time. I had a whole bag full of the toys and sadly I lost it in one of my moves. My coworker just emailed me and said that his in-laws will bring some over!





















I don't know who will be more excited, me or the kids!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Me too!! But DH put a stop to that!









Well nothing is final in our house but DH has said that he wants to wait many years before considering a child.







By that point, if we do have one, I will probably have to be in the "only child" tribe because these kids will be grown!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, I'm 30 weeks now, so far along enough to be super uncomfortable & unable to sleep at night, but not so far along that I'm able to see past that because labor will be soon. I'm hoping for some nice distractions this month.









Alder is hard at work trying to get through all of his second grade work by the 14th when Grammie comes so he can have a nice long 3 week break.

Husband has a broken hand so I'm crabby with getting less help around the house and being nearly solely responsible for poopy diapers. I swear Durian poops more than my other kids did at that age.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

We're all doing well here. Starting to make friends in New York. Eagerly awaiting our week long visit to Baltimore, MD for Christmas.

The brakes on dh's van are acting up and we have to get it looked at tomorrow. Naturally, it's happening when we're living paycheck to paycheck and trying to recover from spending all our savings to move here. I'm praying the repair will be cheap.

I'm having a hard time with the idea of not spending money on Christmas gifts for people this year. Usually, we get things for friends and extended family, not just the kids, and we really can't this time. Any suggestions for something free or super cheap I can give?


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

I think I missed most of November.







Back to catch up...


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Hello Mama's









I am just back from holidays, I really needed a break so I went down the coast for a few days tomy sister's weekender on the beach









I was feeling so stressed out which isn't good for the babies and now i am feeling much calmer and relaxed. I think swimming, walking along the beach, reading my book and generally doing nothing was just what I needed.

I feel very guilty for leaving DH and the kids









I am due next month at the end of Jan


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
. Any suggestions for something free or super cheap I can give?

Do you bake? That's what I'm doing this year. We moved too and then we ended up sinking over a grand into a car that ended up needing an engine anyway, so we had to put more money down on a new car and make payments. Not fun. But it's hubby's work car and we blew through our savings with the move and the fixing, so we have to finance it. Blegh.

I've done Ball Jars with cookie mix and hot chocolate mixes in them before. Cookie trays all gifted up and loaves of really fancy breads. I don't know if people think I'm cheap, but it's supposed to be the thought, not the $$ spent.

(I still have no idea what I'm doing for the kids though. Probably not pay the gas bill this month and pick up a few things.







)


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

What skills do you have, phathui5?

Sam, do not feel one moment's guilt. Relaxing enough for three people is hard work.

OF, don't laugh. Ever tried to find one of the puppy backpack harnesses in this country for less than £15?


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

We are doing cookies for all our friends- we bake on Advent Sundays and freeze them until the last when we deliver them. I am also making small felt bird and mitten ornaments to tie on top of the cookies.

I did ALL of my shopping at our Waldorf school Winter Faire, which was amazing, and spent a little over $200 on my credit card. I know, I'm awful. But that's really almost all of it- just have to get one son a fishing pole and some arrows for his bow (they disappear!).

Oh, and I went to the yarn store yesterday and spent almost $100







on yarn and needles for handwarmers for DH, a cowl for my sister and baby hats for me and my SIL. My goodness! I can't wait until I have ALL the sizes of needles and don't have to buy a new pair for every project- I'm always like "well, I have the next size up..." but I don't want to mess it up. ugh. I love knitting though so it's fun to have my hands occupied with soft materials. I got the nicest silk and wool combo for the baby hats- I love it!

You know, even beautiful handmade cards can be a great gift, something to display as decoration for the holidays, that can be brought out again and again over the years. Collage? Painting? One time we glued a picture of our kids cut out sitting on a park bench in the middle of a piece of drawing paper and then we let each child draw in the rest of the picture- a park with trees, etc...and so they each did a third of the picture and it was so neat how they worked it out! We framed it and that was our gift to the grandparents.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I take inspiration from Williams-Sonoma for my holiday goodies. I make big batches of marshmallows, peppermint bark & loaves of pannetone. Why they charge as much as they do for those things I'll never understand!

I wish someone in my family would MAKE me something! Seriously, I would love it, and my sister crochets beautifully, but she always buys gifts.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

oooh...me too! I LOVE the homemade goodies and handmade gifts! I almost never get them anymore from anyone. I do get salsa from SIL every year, and cookies from neighbors........they are my favorites! I truly wish I was more creative and talented. I can crochet, but never finish my projects! I also used to make gift baskets for Christmas filled with small, inexpensive things like ornaments, candles, baked treats, etc. Just not feeling inspired like I used to, I guess! Now, we just give the absolutely WORST, impersonal gifts ever----gift cards!







I know....but we get them free from hubby's "points", around $200-$300 worth, so we use them!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Sam, do not feel one moment's guilt. Relaxing enough for three people is hard work.

Thanks Helen


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Sam, do not feel one moment's guilt. Relaxing enough for three people is hard work.

Oh my, I read this and I thought there for a second that I missed you being preggo with twins, Helen! But, then I realized you meant Sam.
And Sam, I did miss you're expecting twins though, I thought it was a singleton, congrats! Twins are amazing.









I wish I was pregnant, I can't believe our youngest is 4! (Besides the baby, but she's emergency care baby, not staying.)

We came through the month ok, little miss cotton ball button still struggling from the sepsis and mutli organ failure, no wonder, but I wish she would make a full recovery soon.
And we got through 4 kids' birthdays ok, everyone happy so that's good.
This month it's my birthday, heh, but that is not going to be celebrated. (Oh, the kids and my dear will probably make a fuss with cake, presents and such, but that's just nice.)

Anyway, jeeez, I can't believe it's december. I should probably fix the kids gifts soon, I have some ideas for all of them. My dear though, no idea! What are you all getting your SO's for christmas? I have to buy something, not crafty at all. And we don't really celebrate, so we don't get each other very big/expensive gifts, but something is always nice. He doesn't really need anything, and I'd like for him to not end up with the usual book-gift (which he loves, but still).


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey all! I have been MIA but I have been MIA from most things sans Facebook. Good to "see" you all!









Sam~ congrats on the twins! They are hard work but fun.







:
Pixie~















FJ and Jenny~ Can't wait to see your bundles! Not as much as you, though I bet
















We're getting by. I am super stressed most of the time and trying to get myself to just go with the flow. I think I am expecting too much from myself.

DH was laid off because his company dissolved the department he was in. Thankfully they offered him other positions and kept his pay going until he got hired back on. He pretty much had a 3 week vacation but the stress was so much we got nothing done least of all relaxing. He's back at work the first day being today (so sad he has to work Sundays. We miss church now







) and he is working 4-10s with Thur-Sat off. I can't stand that schedule but ya know we're just so thankful he is employed!!







:

Alrighty I need to get back to cleaning.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

DH is getting a nurf gun. Cause apparently no self respecting IT department should be without one.. and well we are strapped for cash this year. I already emailed a former co-worker to find out which one is preferred.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
And Sam, I did miss you're expecting twins though, I thought it was a singleton, congrats! Twins are amazing.









Thanks Pixie









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
We came through the month ok, little miss cotton ball button still struggling from the sepsis and mutli organ failure, no wonder, but I wish she would make a full recovery soon.









for your little miss cotton ball button


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Sam~ congrats on the twins! They are hard work but fun.







:

Thanks Maggie


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm getting my husband a nice wool sweater he's been eyeing and some wool slippers. So far, that's it. It doesn't sound like a heck of a lot, but man, he's not a cheap date! I'll probably do a stocking for him this year, as that's my favorite part and we haven't been able to afford to do much for each other the past few years. So maybe an Itunes gift card, new wallet, bitters, chocolate, maybe a holiday beer.....

I made my peppermint bark last night & the kids bundled up & took batches of that & cookies to the neighbors. I stayed home and had fondue & a glass of wine.







It was COLD last night! It was 0 when we woke up & is currently hovering around 10.

Kat


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Dh and I run our own business and it has been growing steadily over the past 3 years to a point where it is almost to much of a monster for just the two of us to control without bits of it getting bashed. It has pushed us to the limit of our patience and strength and not earning a salary for such a long time has had me up against the wall for far too long.

Dh called the bank about a transaction today and they passed him to a new manager. The computer says that we have hit a magic turnover figure and they are now willing to extend our borrowing to help the business grow.









Hopefully - I don't quite believe it yet - we will see funds in our bank account on Monday which will mean that we can employ someone to do most of what I do throughout the day and half the night and also start to draw a proper salary from the business for our family.

I burst into tears when dh told me because this has been so hard and we have felt like no-one was supporting us. This gives us an opportunity to re-balance our lives and move forward instead of just hanging on to the cliff face for dear life.

I am so relieved


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's really exciting news, orangefoot-- congratulations!


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow! So much is going on just on this page.

Maggie, make sure you have a copy of this around (maybe you could make "baby" into "babies":

Mother, O Mother, come shake out your cloth,
Empty the dustpan, poison the moth,
Hang out the washing, make up the bed,
Sew on a button and butter the bread.

Where is the mother whose house is so shocking?
She's up in the nursery, blissfully rocking.

Oh, I've grown as shiftless as Little Boy Blue,
Lullabye, rockabye, lullabye loo.
Dishes are waiting and bills are past due
Pat-a-cake, darling, and peek, peekaboo

The shopping's not done and there's nothing for stew
And out in the yard there's a hullabaloo
But I'm playing Kanga and this is my Roo
Look! Aren't his eyes the most wonderful hue?
Lullabye, rockaby lullabye loo.

The cleaning and scrubbing can wait till tomorrow
But children grow up as I've learned to my sorrow.
So quiet down cobwebs; Dust go to sleep!
I'm rocking my baby and babies don't keep.

- Ruth Hulbert Hamilton

Hey, orangefoot, that is such a touching post. Congratulations.

Pixie, I wish I were pregnant too. Not really - I mean, I don't want to be pregnant, give birth or have a 5th child. But I do!

Kat, please share your recipes for peppermint bark and pannetone. I have this quarter off from teaching and am enjoying the Christmas season to the nth degree. So far I have made chocolate-dipped pretzels, chocolate-shortbread-sugared cookies, persimmon bread and chocolate crinkle cookies.

Tiffany


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I am on bed rest as my blood pressure is high


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
I am on bed rest as my blood pressure is high

















Hope it comes under control. If you don't mind my asking, how high is it? I have been dealing with high b/p and bedrest has not done me much good.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 







Hope it comes under control. If you don't mind my asking, how high is it? I have been dealing with high b/p and bedrest has not done me much good.









Hi Jenny,

They took several readings and they were around 140/90 - can I ask about your readings? were you put on medications? what else have you tried to bring it down? can I also ask how many weeks were you when it developed?


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

orangefoot, great news!









Sam, hope it comes down, I've dealt with that too, and had to take meds in the end because it got critically high.







s
(Mine was 180/130 and 170/120 when I got admitted to the hospital. They barely got my diastolic down to 90-100 on meds. With 190/150 and 210/160 as the highest readings. My regular BP was 100/60.)

And thanks for the well-wishes, Sam and Maggie.

Maggie, print out that poem of Tiffany's and put it up somewhere you can see it!









anettemarie, how are you?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
DH is getting a nurf gun. Cause apparently no self respecting IT department should be without one.. and well we are strapped for cash this year. I already emailed a former co-worker to find out which one is preferred.

I'm giving my DH a nerf gun too! But he knows he's getting it. He asked for it actually!







I had bought it for DSS 14 and then he actually asked for a specific one on his christmas list so then I bought that one. I pulled out the first one to return and DH said "Why don't you wrap that up and give it to me?" Too funny! He's also getting an iTouch but that's a surprise that he doesn't know about!


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

With this last pregnancy, my bp was around 150/100 starting t 36 weeks. I tried everything except meds to get it down- garlic, magnesium, passionflower, etc. Even postpartum it was still 140/90 until 4 weeks pp. My midwife said it was dangerously high during labor, but I didn't want to know the actual #s. What does this mean for subsequent pregnancies? My last two were born at home, would bp meds preclude me from hb?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Hi Jenny,

They took several readings and they were around 140/90 - can I ask about your readings? were you put on medications? what else have you tried to bring it down? can I also ask how many weeks were you when it developed?

Well, mine spiked drastically at 8 wks. Yeah. EIGHT WEEKS! I had readings of 180/111.

I have done everything from excercise, bed rest, Milkthistle & Dandelion herbs (which I still take), a change of diet (like removing licorice, my absolutely favorite candy, but appearantly it can raise b/p and adding huge amounts of protein), suppliments (magnesium, zinc, vit C, RRLT, fish oil, EPO, & prenatal vits.) and finally meds (Methyldopa) which I take religiously.

I still can not quite keep it where I need it. It usually runs 155/80 (not quite _too_ bad, but I can't really get it any lower than that.

It has been a very LONG seven months!

But even now, with all my vits, herbs, and meds I take three times a day, it is on the rise again. I am just hoping to get this LO out in the open and safely into my arms ASAP.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tifpaul* 
Kat, please share your recipes for peppermint bark and pannetone. I have this quarter off from teaching and am enjoying the Christmas season to the nth degree. So far I have made chocolate-dipped pretzels, chocolate-shortbread-sugared cookies, persimmon bread and chocolate crinkle cookies.
Tiffany

Panettone Recipe~ This is the basic recipe I use, though I skip the soaking of the raisins in marsala. I make 2 versions, one with candied citrus, currants, and nuts, and one with dried cherries & chocolate chunks. I do use coffee cans as molds, lined with grocery bag paper and they come out so pretty and tall!

Peppermint Bark Recipe~ You can find all kinds of peppermint bark recipes, but I like this one because of the layer of dark chocolate ganache in the middle. Others I've seen are just melted chocolate with some peppermint extract thrown in. As a side note, I've not used peppermint extract, but instead use a bit of peppermint oil.

Kat


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Dh and I run our own business and it has been growing steadily over the past 3 years to a point where it is almost to much of a monster for just the two of us to control without bits of it getting bashed. It has pushed us to the limit of our patience and strength and not earning a salary for such a long time has had me up against the wall for far too long.

Dh called the bank about a transaction today and they passed him to a new manager. The computer says that we have hit a magic turnover figure and they are now willing to extend our borrowing to help the business grow.









Hopefully - I don't quite believe it yet - we will see funds in our bank account on Monday which will mean that we can employ someone to do most of what I do throughout the day and half the night and also start to draw a proper salary from the business for our family.

I burst into tears when dh told me because this has been so hard and we have felt like no-one was supporting us. This gives us an opportunity to re-balance our lives and move forward instead of just hanging on to the cliff face for dear life.

I am so relieved
















It's over? You've done it?

































































































































:

That just made my Christmas. I'm so happy for you all.

So, when are you going to start trying for number 5?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Helen and you all; it has made our Christmas too.

Number 5? Not this year









Dh came home with a bottle of Baileys so I'll be sipping that tonight while I do the banking!

Hugs to all you mamas with high BP and to Helen who must be heartily weary of being pregnant by now.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes









I wrote all my Christmas cards today and have just sent my eldest daughters to post them for me







a couple of my kids have made me handmade get well cards which made me cry.

Daytime TV sucks







I really need to get some DVD's out or i am going to go crazy.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm in the last few days, OF. I don't think I'm going to make it to Christmas, which is bugging me slightly... end of term would be nice. The other side of DH coordinating 30 irresponsible 11yos to fundraise for the school fair would be helpful.







:


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, for some reason I had an idea that you weren't due until january, Helen. Good luck, hope you get a wonderful birth experience. Can I ask where you plan to give birth?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I've given up believing in wonderful birth experiences. I'm planning another homebirth, somewhere warm, dry, possibly even candlelit and completely unrelated to toilets. And I'm intending to keep the bed dry this time. That's pretty much the birth plan, although I am watching a birth pool on ebay just down the road. Li'l stinker engaged posterior, and my back hurts


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Dh and I run our own business and it has been growing steadily over the past 3 years to a point where it is almost to much of a monster for just the two of us to control without bits of it getting bashed. It has pushed us to the limit of our patience and strength and not earning a salary for such a long time has had me up against the wall for far too long.

Dh called the bank about a transaction today and they passed him to a new manager. The computer says that we have hit a magic turnover figure and they are now willing to extend our borrowing to help the business grow.









Hopefully - I don't quite believe it yet - we will see funds in our bank account on Monday which will mean that we can employ someone to do most of what I do throughout the day and half the night and also start to draw a proper salary from the business for our family.

I burst into tears when dh told me because this has been so hard and we have felt like no-one was supporting us. This gives us an opportunity to re-balance our lives and move forward instead of just hanging on to the cliff face for dear life.

I am so relieved

















Delurking to say:

How exciting!!! Orangefoot, DH and I used to own a business and I so know the growing like a monster and pushed to the limits and the desire to hire an employee, but not the money. Congrats to you, what a relief that must be!!

Oh and Helen, I'm still rooting for candlelit and serene for you.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

s to you, Helen. Hope it's better this time.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I lost you ladies this month and maybe in November. I am feeling the growing pains of a bigger family. We didn't grow in numbers this year but the oldest are getting to be as tall as me and I'm 5'9". The littlest is walking, talking, and just not a tiny baby anymore though he does wear diapers. The big kids take up so much space physically and still take so much emotional energy and and <whine>.

My good local friend is thinking about buying an 8 room hotel to live in. It makes me smile for her (and if the sale falls through I may drag dh downtown to look at it). She wouldn't run it as a hotel she, like many of us here, would fill it with her children. It reminds me of the whole used limo idea instead of a van or suburban.









I know I don't post here very often but (home) school work is done, the kids' paper routes are done, 2 yo is napping, lasagna is in the oven, it is cold outside, the heat is running furiously and I am visiting mdc for a bit.


----------



## mami_guera (May 4, 2006)

Hello everyone!! I was invited to check this thread out and I am so happy to have found it!! I think I have fewer children than most of u!! that is very uncommon!! hahaha! So here is a question, do any of u have ur own veggie gardens? If so what do I not have to replant every yr? I do almost all mexican cooking so i need tomatoes, chilies green and red, garlic, onion, cilantro, tomatillos, and maybe some zuchhini. I know it would help with the food bill...I just have a hard time keeping plants alive....LOL


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Welcome & welcome back, mamaguera, & mommajb!

I think you have to replant all of those veggies, mamaguera. Unless you mean, letting them go to seed & reseed themselves? My basil I've always let a few plants run to seed & they reseed themselves perfectly, so I'm thinking cilantro should work similarly, though I've not grown any. Garlic is easy, just set a head aside & wait until the cloves start sprouting green. Break them up & plant them. We used to have a pretty sizable veggie garden in FL. Honestly, I didn't have the patience for it, but my husband loved keeping it. Here in Central Oregon we can't grown much of anything, just too cold for too long.

Helen, I dreamt about you over & over again last night. I was half expecting to wake up & hear your babe had arrived. I'd like to labor away from the toilet for once. Unfortunately, my labors tend to involve a lot of poop.


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think I have enough to join this group







. 5 babies, 2 angels, and 1 babe on the way









So what does everyone drive? We have a plymouth voyager, but we will need to upgrade before baby #6 comes.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I drive a landcruiser and love it. Minivan/van would never work for us, way too much snow and ice. I can fit 6 kids in it (only have 4 now with another on the way) so I keep telling the husband we can't have more than 6!

Kat


----------



## mami_guera (May 4, 2006)

I have a Yuckon Denali. It fits 8 so we are good for now. We also have a silverado truck that fits 6 but it is a little tight!!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Helen and Jenny~ hoping for healthy happy babies and mamas!!!

Sam~ hope you have a good book!! Enjoy the rest! Your body is just trying to keep up with the twins. I actually would LOVE bed rest right now, as I'm so tired.

Hiya Shoefairy~ recognize your name from the July ddc.

I have a Toyota van that we were considering selling so we could still carpool next year, but have decided to just wait and see what we need when the time comes. I don't need the stress right now of buying/selling!! And next fall is still far off.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

This thread is only three pages and I can't find where I left off.









Congratulations on twins!

DH would love a nerf gun.









Big news over here is we are moving! To the middle of no where. By choice, where the only internet is dial up or satellite and there is no cell phone service.







But its nice and big and has a huge fenced acre. We can have as many chickens as we want (now we have 4) and a big garden! Wonder how hard it is to load MDC on dial up... My house will be much cleaner in the very near future.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Can I rejoin you all again? I occasionally would pop in from time to time, like a year or so ago. I haven't been on MDC all that much until recently when I discovered I was expecting #5 quite unexpectedly! Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you.. better...


----------



## dkenagy (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey, another newbie here. I wish I could find a MOMs group IRL to meet with!! I am expecting my 5th in May. People think DH and I must be insane... I think we are doing fine, except we will need to upgrade the van if we have anymore!! All the moms I know IRL "have their hands full" or "can barely keep up" with their one or two (maybe 3) kids, so I don't have anyone I feel I can really compare notes with. I don't feel like my 4 are just "chores"!
Anyway, I hope to join in here to take notes, empathize and commiserate, and mostly find some sympathetic ears!!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to our new Mom's of Many
















Welcome back to any returning Mom's


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 














Welcome to our new Mom's of Many
















Welcome back to any returning Mom's

















I'd like to add a big welcome too the new ladies and a thank you for the welcome back







I dont know when I get to type but I do lurk from time to time.We are in HI with the lovely furlough days so I get to homeschool part time so my oldest's brain doesn't rot.







Those days are so exhausting though.I realized that I just want somebody to do what I ask without question for a whole hour.It would be so loverly.








Congrats to all the pregnant mamas and easy birthing vibes to you Helen, i allowed myself a glass of red wine a day at the end and boy did it help with my only posterior baby.
i drive a Chevy Suburban that we bought off of Craig's list that seats 9.I'm not hoping to fill up the extra seats though. ( well not all the time







)


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

We have a Toyota Commuter with 14 seats - it has served us really well but as my eldest kids are not traveling with us as much as they used to maybe we could/should get a smaller van....


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 







s to you, Helen. Hope it's better this time.

Oh, it's not like that. Alex fell down a toilet whilst I was begging for an enema. Isaac had drama, shoulder dystocia and PPH (if the u/s is right, this one is fairly close to Isaac in terms of body shape, which is a slight concern for me), Skye gave me 27 days of prodromal labour, a bad hour and then eventually turned up, in an unheated bedroom at the end of November, on top of a nice crisp white cotton percale duvet cover AND duvet then River fell down a toilet because I was running away from the candles and the nice nest I'd built myself because I didn't want DH to see me poo. So it's not that there's anything wrong with my births, they just lack that certain serenity, y'know? Although it would be a shame to start the poor baby off with unrealistic expectations


----------



## mami_guera (May 4, 2006)

Wow...those are some crazy birth stories!! I was super lucky with the first 2 20 mins each!! And the 3rd was one hour because her arm was behind her head when she came out...those were my girls all 7 lbs or less. Then I had my son he was 12 hrs and weighed 9 lbs and that was because they induced my labor. They were scared he was going to be about 12 lbs!! So if...if I am pregnant this time I hoping for the same as the first two! hahaha!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

flapjack, I joke with dh that we need to have children until I get the birth I want - comeplete with serenity and more. Sadly, I don't think it is meant to be for me though I came closest with #5...


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

#4 was my easiest. He was born at home.. in a tub of water after 2.5 with just me and DH there. Of course DH was on the phone with the midwife who was in route and while in the middle of pushing I had to tell him to put the damn phone on speaker so he can use both hands to catch his son.







For some reason that didn't occur to him. Midwife showed up about 5 minutes after he was born to cut the cord and all the other stuff. Hehe.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
flapjack, I joke with dh that we need to have children until I get the birth I want - comeplete with serenity and more. Sadly, I don't think it is meant to be for me though I came closest with #5...


In our house the joke goes in the other direction - it is part of dh's plan to tempt me to another. I'm not sure I will get an 'ideal birth' though even with a fifth because I am sure that it is his head shape that is the problem!

My boys were both born easily so I have 2 good births in the bag, one was peaceful-ish and the other was fast in water. (So I shouldn't complain too much) but the girls who are his biological children both got their heads stuck in odd positions.

Dd1 didn't engage at all then wedged herself transverse once my waters broke which ended up in an emergency transfer at 3am in really cod weather. Dd2 got herself all comfortable brow presenting and it took a couple of days to get her out with pit and hands everywhere at one point trying to work out if I needed a section or not. I managed it in the end but it was a very difficult labour.

I can't see a smooth birth in my future at all and that puts me off somewhat especially as I'd have to stop my normal anticoagulants and start injecting heparin before ttc as well. The high risk OB team thought I was loony planning a homebirth last time and were ready to hear that I had bed out at home. I think they may think I have totally lost my marbles if I plan another one.

You see, my rational head can talk me out of it really well


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
You see, my rational head can talk me out of it really well









Yes, and within the month I'll be dangling newborns in front of your nose, and then where will you be? (Trying to figure out how it's possible for men to have children, probably.)

I love my kids. Isaac had a scary asthma attack tonight and curled into a ball and had a hard time breathing, and DH was stuck at work until 8- it's an hour's drive home. So Alex read Skye's bedtime story to her- at her request- and River gently conked out whilst I sat with him, and then Alex and Isaac talked at length about comas, what causes them, the death rate from asthma in the UK, the research supporting the use of nebulisers over spacers + inhalers and other cheerful things. Oh, and the plot of Cool by Michael Morpurgo, where a kid goes into a coma and refuses to come out of it until his parents decide not to divorce.







I need to have a discussion with school about their choice of reading material, I think. Then DH came home, I drove Isaac to the walk-in centre, he threw up all over the car telling me whilst he did so that he was so, so embarrassed, and then cracked one joke after another for the next hour. Bless him.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

How is Isaac today? Have you had dh clean the car?

Good on River for being sleepy at just the right time, Skye for loving her big brother and Alex for being a good reader! Sometimes it all comes together in a weird way doesn't it?

Dangling newborns isn't allowed yo know


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

flapjack, it all sounds scary (and messy) but I'm so glad your kids pulled through for you. Isn't it amazing when it happens?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup. I get payback later though









Luckily, I had a double sheepskin rug (two mules- BFL crossed with a suffolk, in case anyone is interested) piled in the passenger footwell where Isaac was sick, so getting the car clean wasn't that bad







Getting the rug clean, now that's going to be a whole other story. I just keep telling myself that wool is antibacterial.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh my, Helen, those are some crazy-amazing birth stories. I'm glad they're all ok after those.

My births are just horrible, dramatic, traumatic, life-threatening. So I'm very happy we have some kids through fostering too. And, I'm determined to have my next birth be not life-threatening.








That's a good goal, isn't it?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, we survived having the 2 oldest in the Nutcracker with their dance studio. I had a blast being back stage helping. Such fun to watch them get it all together.

We drive a Honda Odyssey. It fits 5 carseats. DH reeeeaaaaalllly wants another baby so we'll have to get a bigger van at some point. I don't want to think about another baby at this point, but since I'm still nursing this baby, I think that is reasonable.

Do any of you moms have kids with chronic health problems? It's hard enough to divide my time between the kids, but we have 2 that have health needs too that can suck up the time.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

We're lucky around here in that our kids are all pretty healthy. Other than an awful allergy to cats we discovered in Alder last year at Christmas time. We were going to visit Grandma & he ended up with a scary asthma attack due to all the pet dander. Other than that, like I said, I thank the universe every day that we don't have any health concerns.









Kat


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey mamas-- sorry I haven't been around. I've been licking my wounds a bit and feeling sorry for myself. Then I realized I was crampy and probably PMSing. Luckily my husband bought a giant chocolate bar and left it in the car. It's mine now, sucker!

Anyway, things are kicking into high gear for Christmas. We're also coming up on our 15th anniversary this week! Unbelievable. We always make a cake and celebrate the birthday of our family that day. Plus we have the church staff lunch. And then we're going out alone the next night.

I have 3 choirs going right now. I will have 4 when co-op starts up again. My teen girls sound awesome, if I do say so myself. We're going to try to tape them next week so I'll share. It's so weird to be back in the choir game after 10 years off though. I feel so out of practice!

Oh, and birth stories... I loved reading them all!

My first was a nightmare-- 27 hours of active labor, 5 days in hospital, 3 failed epidurals and a forceps delivery.

My second was the best. Very peaceful and I had her within an hour of showing up at the hospital.

My third was here in the little podunk hospital and kind of sucked. He was breathing fast and instead of letting me hold him skin to skin they took him away from me. Also, I had a failed pitocin induction and then another 3 days later, and spent a month on bed rest due to high blood pressure.

My fourth was a homebirth. I feel kind of cheated, like I was promised rainbows and fairies and they never showed up. It was really hard, and at one point my midwife slapped my ass and told me to stop whining. Which I get, I guess, but still. I know it's kind of squiffy to say around here, but I am honestly not sure if I'll have a homebirth next time, especially given what's happened with the two losses.

Anywho... did I tell you all the doctor said we could try again after the new year? I am scared to death. And I'm two days late but am having cramps and feeling snippy and had a negative test. I'm kind of glad, because I would hate to be the first person in the history of the universe to get knocked up because her six-year-old thought her basal thermometer made a groovy rocket ship and took off with it and lost it,







.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Do any of you moms have kids with chronic health problems? It's hard enough to divide my time between the kids, but we have 2 that have health needs too that can suck up the time.

Yes, we have one with severe special needs who is very sick, always been. (6 yo.) She has a progressive syndrome.
And our 4 yo. has some sensory troubles that have become more visible/worse lately, and maybe something else, not sure yet. We have to do EI on him.
And it seems like the baby has neurological issues too, she's emergency care baby, and that will make her harder to place, so she'll stay quite a bit longer I think. (She's 17 weeks already, so, they should have found adoptive-family by now. They had one interested family, but then they heard of her SN and said no.)
Just PM me, if you want. Or ask here if you're wondering about something spesific.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Luckily my husband bought a giant chocolate bar and left it in the car. It's mine now, sucker!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I have 3 choirs going right now. I will have 4 when co-op starts up again. My teen girls sound awesome, if I do say so myself. We're going to try to tape them next week so I'll share. It's so weird to be back in the choir game after 10 years off though. I feel so out of practice!

Oh, more singers here! I sing too, as a solist, and in groups. I have lots of concerts and other assignments through the year that I get paid for.
Some of my kids are also very musical and good singers, and they play some instruments. (I don't play anything really.)
Would be cool to hear you girls! (And you.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
(..)and at one point my midwife slapped my ass and told me to stop whining.

Gosh! Sorry, but the pictures in my head are quite funny.

And because of my births I'm so not having any HB's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
(..) because I would hate to be the first person in the history of the universe to get knocked up because her six-year-old thought her basal thermometer made a groovy rocket ship and took off with it and lost it,







.











And good luck with the trying!

And, happy 15th anniversary!









We finally got the snow we wanted today! It's so beautiful outside with all the snow (been snowing pretty much all day), and we've been outside playing in it. And making a little snowman, and had a snowball fight. We just love snow.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi ladies! Can I join? I have 4 (2 girls and 2 boys). I never did my siggy after they were all deleted.








Guess I should work on it.

With 4 kiddos, I am pretty much a freak around our community. It's great to find a group of other moms of many.

I would love to have 1 more babe but dh says he is done. With 3 preemies, I know the odds of a full term birth are not in my favor but I can't help but dream about a homebirth. Dh just isn't willing to risk having a baby earlier than our youngest who was born at 33 weeks with some breathing issues. So 4 kiddos it is and I am happy to be here!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello, pauletoy!

mclisa, our only one with health issues is the aforementioned Isaac, who has four kids worth of health complaints packed into one, bless him.

AM, your midwife literally spanked you during labour? Good luck with the new baby- I'm not a huge fan of TTCing, I find it absolutely terrifying- but have fun anyway







And happy anniversary!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, luckily I'm into that sort of thing.
















She just kind of swatted me. She didn't even remember it after.







To be fair, Daniel's labor was bizarre. I thought, fourth baby and all, I'll just sneeze him out, but instead I had six hours of contractions that followed no set pattern, never got longer, stronger, and closer together-- they just kind of came erratically. And the pushing stage was awful. His head actually came partially out a couple times and then he was sucked completely back in. I don't tell too many people this, but I had this weird experience where I was praying and said "OK, God, if I have to die in order for this baby to be born, I'm OK with that. Just please let him come out safely" and it was only after that he was born. Weirdness.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

We just had baby #5, and I'm starting to feel like I'm in mom of many territory. Our van is now full and I guess our youngest will be eating in a high chair forever, since we only have 6 chairs for our dining table.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

It is like having company if everyone is here for a meal. We hunt down an extra chair or piano stool. Tonight there is soccer and two will eat at an irregular time. Our littlest likes to sit in somebody's lap at breakfast, dh and dd1 aren't here for lunch... I keep saying we should at least get the high chair out of the kitchen if nobody will use it.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brisen!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Congrats on number 5!

We won't be able to move for another few years, so if/when we have another, I'm thinking of having DH see if there are extra pews we can just set up to the table like a big long bench. Just kidding. Mostly, LOL!

So, can I ask your advice? The doc said we can start trying again next month. I've never tried to get pregnant before, and I'm not sure how hard to try. Do I track and actively try or just sort of let things happen? It's all so strange.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi all!

just wanted to pop in every once in a while. we only have #3 on the way (any day now) but i've made DH promise to at least once more and really i would like 5 or 6 so I hope to be a mom of many someday


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
So, can I ask your advice? The doc said we can start trying again next month. I've never tried to get pregnant before, and I'm not sure how hard to try. Do I track and actively try or just sort of let things happen? It's all so strange.

I would just go with the flow. Relax, have fun, and enjoy the trying-activity.








I've heard couples say that trying is awful because they stress too much, obsess about it, take all the fun out of it and they never want to have relations with their partner after it (I have some feeling we're not allowed to use the word starting with s and ending with x for some reason).
Even with couples that struggle, they make you try the "old-fashion-way" for a year before pursuing other methods.
So, like I said, just try actively (doesn't mean you have to do it 5 times a day, ykwim, but if you want a baby, I'd try more than once a year too) and have fun and enjoy it!


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Posting just to sorta bookmark the thread....we are expecting # 5 in feb/march, but I don't really think of myself as a MoM, despite loud, rambunctious evidence to the contrary!









Apparently, we are on the two-year plan, for better or worse!







We have an almost-8 yo son (02/02), almost-6 yo daughter (03/04), almost-4 yo son (01/06), and almost-2 yo daughter (12/07)....her birthday is this coming Sunday! That makes this our longest baby-space by a couple months, assuming this little one comes more or less on time.

We homeschool, although last week I gave my notice!







LOL, just seriously in need of a break/regrouping session, so dh is taking over for a week, then we are going to have a holiday break, during which I hope we can do some serious discussing/planning/re-energizing so that I can get back to it in Jan with more enthusiasm, more confidence, and more help/participation from him.....and if he were to happen to gain a bit of newfound insight/appreciation for the reality of homeschooling vs. the philosophy, so much the better!









Anyway, I guess that about does it for a quickie introduction. We drive a 7-passenger mini-van, which will be at full capacity come Feb (and that's assuming that we are able to finagle all the car seats around so they fit!







) so I will more than likely be asking advice about vehicles in the next 6 months/year. And then comes the sleeping arrangements issue....baby will bunk with us for the first year or so, but in the past I've moved them to their own sleeping space at somewhere around a year, to facilitate night-weaning. In our new house, there's not enough room in our master bedroom for a crib, so this time baby will be moving in with either the girls or the boys....which means we'll be facing the whole bunkbed dilemma in a year or so.

We have a 4 bedroom house, but I'm still feeling very stingy about turning the guest/sewing/craft/project room into a kid room, so if possible, we'll avoid that for a little while longer!









Anyway, just wanted to say "hi!" and so forth....back to lurking/learning for now!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Brisen: we're in the same boat. Mini-van is full and the 6 chairs at the table are full too. I think we'll get a few chairs for an anniversary present in June to ourselves. We don't usually do gifts but more of a forced encouragement to get something done.

annettemarie: don't think about it as "trying to get pg". just consider yourself as not having to use birth control and roll with it. I've never taken my temp or charted.

She-Bear: welcome! We have a Honda Odyssey. The 3 oldest are in back. Two are in booster seats and one is in a convertible. Then we have another convertible in the 2nd row and then the babby seat in the other. The oldest 4 share a room. 2 sets of bunkbeds. It made it really easy to transition the 4th out of her crib as she wanted to sleep with her sisters.


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

we are getting something new to drive in february-ish. Probably a suburban on similar. We are going to keep the mini-van tho so DH has somethign to drive to work.

My older 4 share a room too. Technically #3 (our only DD) has her own room, but she prefers the boys' room for right now. Her room does get pretty cold in the winter too. The baby is in the smallest room and will eventually move to the big boys' room. If things go as in the past, the baby will cosleep for a while with me. For atleast the first 6 month, maybe longer. DS#4 coslept until DS#5 was born. then he had a smooth transition to the big kids room and usually bunks with my oldest.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

AM, do not chart. Do not use a thermometer. Do buy toys and interesting lingerie, and DO put a ring around the first day of your period on the calendar.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

We drive a 12 passenger chevy van. With all the carseats and boosters it feels quite full, especially when we have friends with us(but it is oh so cool that we can fit friends!). Sleeping arrangements are DH,myself, and Epiphany in our room,with Jubilee and Griffon joining us most nights.We have a recliner in the corner that Griffon likes to claim.Trinity and Jubilee have a room, Christian, Gavin, and my nephew Riley share a room, Griffon and Logan share a room. We are in the process of building two sets of triple bunks so the boys can all sleep in one room, then I will convert the second boys room to an art and lego room.We made our living room be a playroom but I don't allow the legos or art stuff in there because the littlest ones need that free space where I don't need to hover. Our dining room table could definately use some more chairs...we pull in barstools each meal, then put them back afterwards. I dream of getting another bench and 2 more chairs...they needn't even match, just as long as we had them







. I actually love large family logistics. I draw what my home would look like if we were to build just for us(not even a possibility, just a daydream).
I get so excited reading about all the pregnant mamas and ttcers...Best of luck to you all!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
AM, do not chart. Do not use a thermometer. Do buy toys and interesting lingerie, and DO put a ring around the first day of your period on the calendar.

I'd like to publicly declare that I adore you.

Now, who wants to take my kids for a few nights?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, guess what?!?! My Christmas gift came today. I saw a television armoire at the thrift store for $85. Real wood, and now I can close it and not look at the tv. I've wanted one ever since we got a television, LOL! You know what is kind of sad? The fact that this is the most expensive piece of furniture we've ever bought. Everything we own is "early American garage sale".


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Wendybird, your arrangements made me smile as they are so similar to here - the art supplies and legos, the desire for benches. I too dream about logistics that make sense for a large family. I wish I actually thought more of it could happen for both of us.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I dream about a long table with a bench on each side and one chair on either end for DH and I! Of course, I also dream about adding to our family...wonder which one will actually end up happening?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I dream of having one room just for school stuff, and another just for toys. I'd love for my dining room to be a dining room and not a dining room/school room/playroom.

I also dream about more closed storage, but it's all so expensive!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I just wish we had money to add a room onto our house, and remodel the garage for my nursery school so that the house could just be our's! My living room is like the circle time/playroom and then there is a small room off it that has a table and benches for eating and crafting. I wish it was just a family craft room, though, and I could keep my sewing machine set up!! Ahhh, dreams.

I have no idea where we are going to fit a changing table, a diaper pail and the baby hammock. Literally, there isn't one speck of spare space or anything I can remove in the entire house! There could be room in my daughter's room (she's just a princess and has lots to do in there!) but I don't want to go in there in the night to change diapers!?

Last night she said, "I'm lonely in my room, mama. I wish Bjorn was still a baby and slept in here." Now he's with his brother. My oldest has his own room (very small). Oh I can't wait to tell her about the baby! Boy or girl, it will bunk with her for the first couple of years. I sure hope it's a girl, though, as the logistics would make so much more sense that way.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ah. If wishes were horses beggers would ride.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

And if wishes were pigs, bacon would always be on sale.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sorry. Just felt like breaking out my platitudes.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, bacon!








baconbaconbaconbaconbacon.com
I'm not joking, it's a page, funny too!

AM, just ship your kids here, we have room enough and would be happy to take them.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

They'd probably love that.

And I love that bacon dog commercial. They seem to have it on the wall o' tvs everytime we're at Target, and it cracks the kids up!


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Benches sound like a good solution. Although my kids would put one end up on the table and use it as a slide.









Helen, I do a double take whenever I see your sig. I'm so used to people listing their kids there, and yours starts out "13 newborns."









I know cars are a lot safer for kids with the carseat laws and seatbelt laws we have now, but I still envy families a generation or two ago, being able to stick kids wherever in the car. Dh's parents have 7 kids and have never owned a vehicle with more than 7 seats. Dh remembers having a bed set up in the back of a car or van for their 3-day car trips to visit family. On the other hand, it is nice that the kids can't get in each other's space when they're strapped in and in different rows in the van.

We've never really tried for any of our kids by charting or whatever. By the time I was fertile again after one baby, we were ready for another pregnancy, and we just went with the flow.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Hey Mama's









I am going crazy stuck in bed but I have to admit my husband, sister in law (What a saint! she's being doing school pick ups, made dinners and helped clean up around the house














) and my older kids have all been fantastic!
















Bronte has become increasingly clingy, anyone know of any tips on how I can reassure her and get her to let go for awhile - i am feeling a bit touched out


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Sam I hope you aren't too hot there on top of everything else. I am







today here.

AM - I've never actually 'tried' to conceive either. My first wasn't really planned at all but 2, 3 and 4 I just stopped trying NOT to get pregnant and I put a ring round the first day of my period as flapjack suggested. Each time it happened on the first cycle so I never had to put more than one ring round any date!

Back to the space thing: we have a round table so we can squeeze more in if we need to. Most of the time now there are only 5 of us at the table as ds1 is working 5 nights out of 7. We use one of our dining chairs at the 'puter though so when ds1 does eat with us we have to get that or I end up without a chair. I've just envisioned a round bench









We also have a Honda Odyssey but it is imported from Singapore so not quite like the US model. I put dd2 in a booster in the back and dd2 in a fixed car seat in the middle in front of her. This means I can slide the other middle seat to get dd1 in the back and the boys sit one in the back row and one in the middle now that they don't need any boosters or anything.

The boys now have play fights with dh over who is going to ride shotgun in the front with me. Dh doesn't drive the beast much day to day and as a result he still hasn't got the hang of the automatic transmission and ends up braking in a way that makes me feel I need to hang onto something!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Hey Sam I hope you aren't too hot there on top of everything else. I am







today here.

It's a really hot day here which is making Bronte's clinging unbearable, I feel like a incredibly mean and horrible mother asking her to get down









My kids are on school holidays so I could ask them to entertain her for awhile but whether or not she will go with them is another matter....


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Hey mamas-- sorry I haven't been around. I've been licking my wounds a bit and feeling sorry for myself. Then I realized I was crampy and probably PMSing. Luckily my husband bought a giant chocolate bar and left it in the car. It's mine now, sucker!

Anyway, things are kicking into high gear for Christmas. We're also coming up on our 15th anniversary this week! Unbelievable. We always make a cake and celebrate the birthday of our family that day. Plus we have the church staff lunch. And then we're going out alone the next night.

I have 3 choirs going right now. I will have 4 when co-op starts up again. My teen girls sound awesome, if I do say so myself. We're going to try to tape them next week so I'll share. It's so weird to be back in the choir game after 10 years off though. I feel so out of practice!

Oh, and birth stories... I loved reading them all!

My first was a nightmare-- 27 hours of active labor, 5 days in hospital, 3 failed epidurals and a forceps delivery.

My second was the best. Very peaceful and I had her within an hour of showing up at the hospital.

My third was here in the little podunk hospital and kind of sucked. He was breathing fast and instead of letting me hold him skin to skin they took him away from me. Also, I had a failed pitocin induction and then another 3 days later, and spent a month on bed rest due to high blood pressure.

My fourth was a homebirth. I feel kind of cheated, like I was promised rainbows and fairies and they never showed up. It was really hard, and at one point my midwife slapped my ass and told me to stop whining. Which I get, I guess, but still. I know it's kind of squiffy to say around here, but I am honestly not sure if I'll have a homebirth next time, especially given what's happened with the two losses.

Anywho... did I tell you all the doctor said we could try again after the new year? I am scared to death. And I'm two days late but am having cramps and feeling snippy and had a negative test. I'm kind of glad, because I would hate to be the first person in the history of the universe to get knocked up because her six-year-old thought her basal thermometer made a groovy rocket ship and took off with it and lost it,







.

You know, I felt the same way after my third child, I went with the midwife and felt so let down and cheated. I heard all those stories about endorphines and euphoria etc and I felt shell shocked. It was awful, he was ten and a half pounds, the midwife wouldnt let me kneel/squat like my body was telling me too, made me lay down on my side so she could "help" me, almost called the paramedics cuz he wasn't fitting out (Im convinced he would have fit just fine had I stayed upright). Anyway, it hurt so bad and after he came out, I didn't even want to hold him, I wanted them to take him away and for everyone to leave me alone, I swear I was in shock. However, with number four I went back to the hospital and was told I wasnt in labour and ignored. An hour and half later I had a baby and that time I got the endorphine ruse and sense of euphoria and all (no interventions of any kind since they didn't think I was in labor, though once they realized I was they wanted to the epidural but it was too late. Heck, even the doc didn't make it in time! When we got the bill, we called and asked them how they could in good concious charge us for the delivery when no one delivered him. Seriously, he shot out onto the mattress of the bed while they were arguing with me. I TOLD them he was coming!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

A-M: you made me smile today! Love it!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

A church lady is descending on my house in about 20 minutes. I'm glad, because it means I get to go to the fancy pants staff lunch at Le Jeune Chef but it's bad because I always freak out thinking they're going to think we live in a hovel. Which I suppose we do by society standards, but still.

It's my 15th wedding anniversary! How bizarre is that?!?! I'll post pics later.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Oh, bacon!








baconbaconbaconbaconbacon.com
I'm not joking, it's a page, funny too!

I see your baconbaconbaconbacon.com and raise you a badgerbadgerbadger.com. Heh.

ETA: Happy Anniversary AM!


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

We have also outgrown our kitchen table. It only seats 4 so our 3yo and 1yo are both still in highchairs.

We are actually discovering we are outgrowing our pots and pans too. The ones we have just don't seem to hold enough food for all of us.

Do any of you have larger sized pots and pans or do you just make do?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, I don't know if you can see these, but
http://www.facebook.com/annette.fron...6&id=539102741

OMGosh, we were such babies! If any of my kids try to get married at 21, I will kill them







!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

We make do a LOT. I can't seem to find many really big pots and pans. However, we do have a chilli pot that probably holds four gallons that we use regularly. Also, we have a turkey roaster pan (that plugs in; I think it is like a 20 quart or something) that I can use like a crock pot. I just made potatoes and ham last night in it and used about 15 pounds of potatoes (and only used about half of the pan). It works great! And it large enough to feed all of us.

I have a large crock pot that I use regularly as well as a 10 cup rice cooker. But even when full, those only last one meal.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Funny, I was about to ask how you do pasta. We've just hit the point where we get through more than 500g of pasta in one mealtime, and I don't have a pan big enough


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

AM, cool pics! But yeah, you do look young. Congrats!

Our kitchen table holds 14 (6 on each side, and one on each end), we've squeezed in 19 once, with two on each end and a few kids on laps.
So we're good for now, and years to come I think.
We have comfortable chairs, and often will end up sitting in the kitchen if we have guests (the kids playing everywhere), it's something about our kitchen that both we and guests just love.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi there mamas.

My dh and I have a joke about when people just walk in, talking, and I guess that's what I'm doing here.







You're all having such a nice discussion and I just need to ask for some reassurance if there's any to be had...

We have four boys ranging from 6 to 2 yrs and my dh works crazy shifts like it seems many of yours do here too. We've just moved into a home that needs to be gutted and I'm 10 weeks pg and finally feeling okay. I had well, evening and all-day sickness until last week, which is the first time in eight pgs that I've had even a twinge of nausea.

What I'm wondering is how 'normal' or maybe just usual it is to be spending nearly all of one's time fixing and managing chaos. By this I mean that I feel like, and timing-wise it works this way, I don't have any time to spend reading and playing or just engaging our boys in meaningful or really connected ways. They seem to go from one crisis to another, and usually that stops for about an hour once I've lost my patience with it, they have their stress-fix and they calm down for an hour.

I should also let you know that both dh and I and our parents and some of their parents/siblings all have forms of adhd. I have the inattentive type and have dealt with it successfully through years of self-initiated behaviour modification. Most of my family self-medicates with drugs and alcohol and dh and his family self-medicate with licit substances like pots and pots of strong coffee and cigarettes but dh uses 'all-natural organic' energy drinks to keep himself stimulated and focussed.

Our boys bear all the adhd markers of our families and I take great pains in helping them to find constructive ways of keeping their brains satisfied. They have an indoor mini and an outdoor 14' trampoline and I teach them many ways of obtaining that rush they need so many times per day to focus, but still, they seek conflict likely because it is pretty instant and doesn't require much effort.

So, they construct crisis after crisis and I'm afraid that when they are grown they are going to complain to me that I didn't spend enough time with them, when there simply isn't enough time in a day to put out all their fires while being foremost engaged in fire-prevention tactics as it is, and then also do the daily chores, food prep, and somehow spend time with them in relationship the way they also need.

I'm just not enough people and when dh is home, he (for months now) rarely engages them adequately to take the heat off of me a bit, but spends his time wanting/requiring them to go somewhere else to play and to not interrupt him(we don't share the same perspective on this and I'm not too sure dh puts enough thought into this to have one that aligns with his actions, but every now and then I can get through to him, so he's not unreasonable, just not all that personable right now- with his family anyway). He's in a funk because of our move, and if he doesn't come out of it soon, I'm going to lose my patience with him too...









So, obviously we don't have a normal situation, but I wondered, do you who don't have these underlying issues still have similar feeling about your time spent when your littles are young? Are your littles engaged all day in crises?

Ours are also very imaginative and play very, very well together, but their play is intermingled with so much for me to do that I feel like their shadows.

To be very clear, there are many days when I literally do not sit down for up to 12 hrs at a time. I don't nurse ds4 during the day anymore, which has meant that I don't even have those rests anymore. I'm very tired and my pelvis is very sore from too much standing.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

ugh, I hear ya!

I do think, being in the first trimester myself, that it's all much more overwhelming right now than it usually is because I'm so sick and tired, literally. When they get to fighting or are too rowdy, I either send them outside (yes, without me usually) or I send them to their individual rooms to play and re-group. This usually works fine. Even my 2 yr old will march up with them to his room that he shares with 5 yr old (they get along fabulously).

What's hard for me is the mess they make when they play well together!!


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

While I wasn't able to drink water without nausea and was ravenously hungry but absolutely nothing agreed with my stomach, I think that I was definitely more sensitive than usual to the way things are here. I felt positively violent toward my dh when he didn't rush around to help prepare food when I was finally able to eat and had to start making up for weeks of not eating. He may have been more helpful, but I think he was scared.









Another opposite to my usual pg experience is that I have energy commensurate with my food intake. In previous pgs, my head felt like lead and I couldn't sit up for most of the first trimester. This time, as long as I eat, I'm completely fine energy-wise, like I'm not pg.

What this has meant is that I can still spend my days bent over picking things up off the floor, doing dishes, making meals, doing laundry and building stuff while looking after our boys sometimes alone for 17 and 18 hr stretches (some of that time they're sleeping, of course, but I don't fully sleep when dh isn't here because the whole home is under my sole care. My naturopath calls it night-watchwoman syndrome.

This is a typical situation for us, and I'm keeping up waaaay better than I was when I was chronically ill for 6 years. A little while ago, I was asked to help at my friend's daycare for a day and I did. I was shocked to find out that looking after the ten children in my charge that day and all of their needs (our youngest came with me too and was absolutely easy and delightful the whole day), it was like a vacation. The strain on me that day, with the chores and the diaper changes (my group ranged in age from 18 months to five yrs with most of them in the 2-3 range), was a fraction of what my days usually are like for me. It would have taken me a week at that rate of exertion to equal a day in my home.

Then I started noticing what other families' days are like, and there appears to be a rather enormous difference.

Now, on the very positive side of things, I put an enormous amount of effort in, and there are lasting results of this. Others constantly comment on how shocking it is that our boys can have a conflict and resolve it themselves quickly and (usually) without violence. They are very bonded with one another and loyal to one another and attached to me and dh. Their social skills are years ahead of their chronological ages, as are all of their skills, so it's a very intense ride, but they are thriving.

If I look at them, I can't worry because they have abilities and knowledge that I didn't acquire until I was an adult (hence why they have it now; I share freely), but when I see the time so punctuated every day and sometimes I can't remember if I really had a conversation with each of them- a whole one, not just a directive or a 'fly-by' and that bothers me a lot. There have been days when the only hugs they received were at bedtime, and I was with them all day, running around like a maniac.

Anyway, just before I posted my op, I had talked to them (admittedly in stressed tones, not angry or scary, but obviously stressed) about this- the time I can't spend with them if I'm always managing their crises. I explained how the time works and that I don't have any extra, that there are as many hours each day as there are and I would like to spend more of them reading and playing and engaging them in real conversations than I do now while I am running after them cleaning up giant messes and pulling them apart when they each have a shelf held over their heads threatening to strike (they never do- it's just the threat that works to pump up the adrenaline and then they're done). They had calmed down after that, which is the only reason I could post at all, and then for the rest of the day, they were really relaxed and conscientious, agreeable and respectful of me and one another (dh was at work and still is until tomorrow). It was like it finally sunk in!

Soooo, I had time to make their meals and snacks and tea, eat with them, play catch and wrestle and tickle them, read and talk with them as well as listen to their stories. We had time for lots of hugs, and they happily exclaimed that they didn't cover their bed in toys and mess so that they could have more time to be with me before bed. This didn't hinder their playtime at all; they were very engaged in play without throwing everything they own onto their bed as is usual. Then I ended up falling asleep with them in their bed after reding to them.







I love that.

Now THIS is the sort of day I could never tire of. I still had a lot of work to do, but nothing crisis-oriented after the talk. I am a very efficient worker, so I can do most things very quickly and that meant I had lots of time with them even though everything was done for the evening before bed.

This seems to happen frequently that when I finally post about something that has been going on for months of years, it stops immediately- that day. It just happened the other day too with sleeping issues. I think now that it's because I don't post until I have it figured out, and want confirmation here, only to find that my figuring it out was the key to fixing it. Sigh. I bet a lot of my posts on mdc follow that pattern.

Anyway, I'm a mama of many!!! I don't usually think of myself that way, but now that we have a babe in utero, I find that I am admitting my many-ness now. My friend who is a dr exclaimed that I'll be a grand multi-para now with #5. What a great achievement! I want a certificate.









eta: Hey! Mataji4, we're expecting around the same time. I'm due in summer 2010, somewhere in the july to august range.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bigger pots/pans: restaurant supply store


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
bigger pots/pans: restaurant supply store

I am sure I am going to be needing larger pans soon. One package of spaghetti's is almost not enough


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Those big pans also call for a bigger stove!

Shoefairy, start stocking up now. I swear my 11 and 13 yo are growing more than an inch a month. 13 yo ds is growing so fast it is noticed at his weekly piano lesson. Where were all the tall boys when I was his age?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

My kids must be itty bitty eaters, because we still don't go through a whole pack of spaghetti.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

If I don't pull food out for the girls before he starts to eat ds1 will eat the whole package but the style I buy is only 14 oz not a full pound. He then eats a couple of sandwiches after most meals (5'7" + not quite 100 pounds at lunch so he is not over weight just growing too quickly to keep up)


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mine are all fairly young yet. The ten-year-old boy can really pack it away, though, and I suspect it will only get worse, LOL!

After the holidays, I'd really like to talk to you all about small living spaces. I have no idea our square footage, but I do know we have three rooms down (living room, dining room, kitchen) and three bedrooms and a bathroom up. I have a freezing cold uninsulated attic for storage and a basement that would be lovely if it didn't leak.


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Those big pans also call for a bigger stove!

Shoefairy, start stocking up now. I swear my 11 and 13 yo are growing more than an inch a month. 13 yo ds is growing so fast it is noticed at his weekly piano lesson. Where were all the tall boys when I was his age?

All of my kids are just growing like weeds. It is crazy. my oldest has mile long legs and a teeny tiny waist. Oy finding pants that fit are so hard. Even slims he needs to sinch in with those adjustable waist things


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Mine are all fairly young yet. The ten-year-old boy can really pack it away, though, and I suspect it will only get worse, LOL!

After the holidays, I'd really like to talk to you all about small living spaces. I have no idea our square footage, but I do know we have three rooms down (living room, dining room, kitchen) and three bedrooms and a bathroom up. I have a freezing cold uninsulated attic for storage and a basement that would be lovely if it didn't leak.

Our house is fairly midsized I guess. somewhere between 1200 and 1300 sq feet I think. We have 2 bathrooms, only one working, and one spot on the lower level where we could put in another toilet (in the laundry room) WE have a split entry home (or a raised ranch) DH and I use the lower level as our bedroom b/c we ran out of space


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PreggieUBA2C* 
What I'm wondering is how 'normal' or maybe just usual it is to be spending nearly all of one's time fixing and managing chaos. By this I mean that I feel like, and timing-wise it works this way, I don't have any time to spend reading and playing or just engaging our boys in meaningful or really connected ways. They seem to go from one crisis to another, and usually that stops for about an hour once I've lost my patience with it, they have their stress-fix and they calm down for an hour.

I should also let you know that both dh and I and our parents and some of their parents/siblings all have forms of adhd. I have the inattentive type and have dealt with it successfully through years of self-initiated behaviour modification. Most of my family self-medicates with drugs and alcohol and dh and his family self-medicate with licit substances like pots and pots of strong coffee and cigarettes but dh uses 'all-natural organic' energy drinks to keep himself stimulated and focussed.

Our boys bear all the adhd markers of our families and I take great pains in helping them to find constructive ways of keeping their brains satisfied. They have an indoor mini and an outdoor 14' trampoline and I teach them many ways of obtaining that rush they need so many times per day to focus, but still, they seek conflict likely because it is pretty instant and doesn't require much effort.

So, they construct crisis after crisis and I'm afraid that when they are grown they are going to complain to me that I didn't spend enough time with them, when there simply isn't enough time in a day to put out all their fires while being foremost engaged in fire-prevention tactics as it is, and then also do the daily chores, food prep, and somehow spend time with them in relationship the way they also need.

I'm glad you had a better day with your boys after your talk with them! I hope the insight you discovered helps in the long run! I quoted the above section of your OP because it caught my eye and reminded me of a resource I have found to be really comforting and reassuring! Thought maybe you'd get some good out of it, too!









http://www.celebratecalm.com/index.html

I stumbled across this website quite by accident a year or so ago...it actually showed up as one of the auto-generated google ads on MDC, and it caught my eye because it appeared on a day when the concept of "calm" seemed like a fantasy! I immediately signed up for the email newsletter; I get one or two in my inbox every week, and they have been very positive for me! I like that the guy puts little or no emphasis on specific "labels" for kids....seems like most "experts" think that once they've applied a label such as ADD, ADHD, Autism Spectrum, Sensory Processing, blah blah blah--then their job is over! But really, it's just beginning! A label might have some usefulness in getting started with meeting the particular needs of an intense child, but if it just stops at the label, it invariably does more harm than good, IMO.

Anyway, check out the website, esp. the Quiz and the Q&A section! I'll offer a small disclaimer--I have not purchased any materials from this guy, and I don't know anything more about him than what you can see on the website/newsletters. From what I have seen, there is no conflict with AP values such as Gentle Discipline, etc., but I want to be clear that I haven't fully vetted every resource/article they offer!









Anyway, I hope this helps and offers you some encouragement!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi SheBear! I'm glad you made your way over here!

When did "they" decide 5 babes made you a grand multip? I thought it was more like 8.

Anyhoo~ Hope everyone is doing well!

Kat


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I think I have all of my Christmas cards done. I have all of my presents wrapped. Santa has 3 gifts to wrap and we are set for Christmas! If we have extra time I do have supplies to make gingerbread houses using graham crackers. We'll see if we get that far since I'm working (possible extra) this week.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Crazy mad rush through to Christmas!

I'm still making gifts.







I just sewed 5 felt fish and need to stuff them with wool and a magnet for a present I'm making for Daniel.

Ooh, and I'm getting my hair done tomorrow for the first time in forever!


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Ooh, and I'm getting my hair done tomorrow for the first time in forever!

I am officially jealous! I have been cutting my own hair and it is not good.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We have a new baby boy







Pictures are here:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...3&l=c0a2ff1af9


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

aww, congratulations flapjack - i hope the birth went well for you both









(edit: you got my 1,000th post!)


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

He's an absolutely lovely baby. Congratulations!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Congratulations, He is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

About time too, little one!

He looks a teeny bit like his little bro









Congratulations to you all


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
My kids must be itty bitty eaters, because we still don't go through a whole pack of spaghetti.

We very rarely have leftovers after dinner. Ds#1 seems to have turned into a vacuum.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats, Helen! He's beautiful!


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
We have a new baby boy







Pictures are here:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...3&l=c0a2ff1af9


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Congratulations Helen & family!! How lovely to have a new baby at Christmas time. Hope the birth was a peaceful one for you!









Kat


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations Flapjack!


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Flapjack, he is beautiful!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Congrats Helen, he's adorable
















What's his name?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

You would ask that, wouldn't you? He hasn't got one







We have absolutely no ideas whatsoever.

Kat, my DH put it best: there was nothing magical or mystical, just a lot of shit







He passed meconium on his way out, and- yeah. There was mess. Oh, and it was another unplanned UC, and not because we called too late.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
You would ask that, wouldn't you? He hasn't got one







We have absolutely no ideas whatsoever.

Kat, my DH put it best: there was nothing magical or mystical, just a lot of shit







He passed meconium on his way out, and- yeah. There was mess. *Oh, and it was another unplanned UC, and not because we called too late.*

OK, now you gotta share! When you get a chance, of course.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

call him







Noah







- if you don't have a Noah snuggled in your home already that is









or is it...Rumplestiltskin









(i'm serious about Noah though. i *love* that name.)

i had a dream 2/3 nights ago that i had a dark haired boy and he was so cute, but i couldn't think what to call him. i was like 'oh. maybe my dh will name this one then'!? as i've picked all the others







)


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
You would ask that, wouldn't you? He hasn't got one







We have absolutely no ideas whatsoever.

Sorry Helen







Didn't mean to pressure you









I am in love with the name Phoebe at the moment









We have a tradition of not finding out the sex of the baby til after he/she has been born, dose anyone else wait to find out?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup. We didn't have a choice, actually, we tried to peek twice and he wouldn't let us see, but the elder three were all surprises.

Birth story will be following, I need time to calm down. Basically, it wasn't that fast, midwife got to us 45 minutes after the baby despite us having rung in about an hour beforehand, and it was a giant cockup. I'm trying to figure out how to write the complaint letter


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm sorry she didn't get there Helen.

Baltic~ we've never checked beforehand. My one girl is saying she wants a baby brother. I think she must be nuts! Or maybe she just has no concept of baby sisters.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

I just discovered our 5th chicken pox case. I knew the youngest four would have it, didn't expect Trinity to get a repeat case. I am hoping for immunity for all 5 this time.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Congratulations Helen! I dreamed I was holding a nice fuzzy baby last night.but she was clean







I hope you have a good story to hold over his head when he gets older.








Sorry about the CP Wendy.Theonly one who didn't get it here was our youngest.
I think I'm giving up on making anything for Chrsitmas this year everytime I get in the kitchen to cook somone's nose or butt needs wiping or someone is hungry or bored or crying because they can't play outside unsupervised so we will be eating cereal this year.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Wishing all the Mom's of Many

MERRY

CHRISTMAS


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

A very merry, peaceful christmas to all that celebrate.


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendybird* 
I just discovered our 5th chicken pox case. I knew the youngest four would have it, didn't expect Trinity to get a repeat case. I am hoping for immunity for all 5 this time.

Yuck. I hope they have quick recoveries. I had to go though chicken pox twice when I was younger too. And I had a nice full-blown case each time.

We have stomach flu right now floating around. We'll get to spend the holidays with our family split up into two- everybody well or over it will go with me to grandpas. Everyone sick will stay home with daddy, who is also sick.

I don't think I've washed so many bedsheets in such a short time in my life!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

I really think the extra laundry when sickness hits is the very worst part. I would rather be sick than have so much extrfa laundry.  I hope the flu goes away quickly and that even the sick ones have a good holiday!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendybird* 
I really think the extra laundry when sickness hits is the very worst part. I would rather be sick than have so much extrfa laundry.  I hope the flu goes away quickly and that even the sick ones have a good holiday!









We've been inflicted with our annual Christmas plague-- the vomitous flu this year







-- and the laundry, on top of all the other Christmas prep is making me want to pull my hair out.

I'm mostly sad because we were going to have another MoM family--5 girls!-- over this morning to make gingerbread houses and had to cancel. My kids are making theirs right now.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheBear* 
I'm glad you had a better day with your boys after your talk with them! I hope the insight you discovered helps in the long run! I quoted the above section of your OP because it caught my eye and reminded me of a resource I have found to be really comforting and reassuring! Thought maybe you'd get some good out of it, too!









http://www.celebratecalm.com/index.html

I stumbled across this website quite by accident a year or so ago...it actually showed up as one of the auto-generated google ads on MDC, and it caught my eye because it appeared on a day when the concept of "calm" seemed like a fantasy! I immediately signed up for the email newsletter; I get one or two in my inbox every week, and they have been very positive for me! I like that the guy puts little or no emphasis on specific "labels" for kids....seems like most "experts" think that once they've applied a label such as ADD, ADHD, Autism Spectrum, Sensory Processing, blah blah blah--then their job is over! But really, it's just beginning! A label might have some usefulness in getting started with meeting the particular needs of an intense child, but if it just stops at the label, it invariably does more harm than good, IMO.

Anyway, check out the website, esp. the Quiz and the Q&A section! I'll offer a small disclaimer--I have not purchased any materials from this guy, and I don't know anything more about him than what you can see on the website/newsletters. From what I have seen, there is no conflict with AP values such as Gentle Discipline, etc., but I want to be clear that I haven't fully vetted every resource/article they offer!









Anyway, I hope this helps and offers you some encouragement!









Thanks so much for your response. I posted in the sn forum for some ideas as well and I'm looking forward to checking out the site you suggested.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
When did "they" decide 5 babes made you a grand multip? I thought it was more like 8.

Kat

In Canada, where I live, the definition seems to vary across the provinces and territories between five or six viable/live birth pregnancies. My friend is a dr in a province where it's 5.

It does seem a bit melodramatic at a fifth pg, though, I admit.







It also indicates what the cultural tolerance for family size is too. I would say that given the average child-number per family here, this culture would naturally consider 5 children to be a huge amount or [enter booming baritone voice from overhead] _'GRAND'._

I guess I'll have used up all the distinctions now though. No new labels for me foreverafter!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas MoMs! Have you survived another Christmas? We didn't get the kids until 1 PM yesterday but they will be with us until winter break is over for school so it will be a nice long time for them to be home!









We managed to squeeze some extra family in to our too-small house yesterday evening and had a great time visiting with a couple of DH's siblings, their spouses, one cousin and DH's mom. It's great when we hang out with DH's family because he is one of seven siblings so they are used to noise and nothing tends to faze them. One of DH's siblings and her spouse did not have kids so they LOVE to spend time engaged with the kids when they visit. We played board games and ate too much and it was wonderful!

Now the joy of having nowhere to go today and nothing to do!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I am glad Christmas is over









I am also sick of being pregnant and want it to be over with


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Sam.

When I was pregnant with ds2 a friend was pregnant with twins through IVF because not all her dh's sperm were good swimmers. I visited her one day when I felt massive but she couldn't get up off the beanbag she had sat down on and she was swearing like a sailor at her husband for getting her into this state. If I could have magicked those babies out of there for her that day I would!

You are absolutely entitled to be fed up and done with being pregnant. MOan at us here if no-one IRL will listen


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 







Sam.

When I was pregnant with ds2 a friend was pregnant with twins through IVF because not all her dh's sperm were good swimmers. I visited her one day when I felt massive but she couldn't get up off the beanbag she had sat down on and she was swearing like a sailor at her husband for getting her into this state. If I could have magicked those babies out of there for her that day I would!

You are absolutely entitled to be fed up and done with being pregnant. MOan at us here if no-one IRL will listen









Thanks









I have a massive bruise on my tummy where I bumped into a doorway after misjudging my girth - I feel like a massive, tired, emotional, achy whale.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, Sam, I'm so sorry. Are you in "any day now" mode yet? And a big







: to everything OF said.

Mum's going home today and I'm freaking out. I'm not bouncing back after birth this time the way I have before, and still feel woozy when I stand up for too long and absolutely exhausted. Bedtime last night sucked deeply, though. Sam is cluster feeding throughout the day and evening, Skye needs and expects a story before bed and then will snuggle down and go to sleep by herself. River's usual routine is story and then someone sitting with him while he goes to sleep, which is usually 10-20 minutes, can take longer. So why did last night take three people three hours?









ETA: Baby has a name. He is Samson Elessar- Sam for every day.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Samson...I like that name. Flapjack, so sorry you are not bouncing back like usual. That is how I felt last babay. I sure hope this one is not the same way. I really like my ability to bounce back.









I am hoping this WO will come out today! Ugh! He is just being stubborn. Actually, I was joking with my LO (who is now 17months) that it was his screeching that caused my labor to stop.







He LOVES to screech. And I just know that it must have scared the WO so that he decided it was safer inside rather than out yesterday.

Maybe he will come tonight while the LO is sleeping and quiet!









Hey! A girl can only hope!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Samson is a wonderful name









Thanks for all your support







I am nearly 36 weeks so I still got a few weeks to go if they don't come early.

I am loving and grateful for my kids helpfulness, Jack and Ruby folded and put away laundry for me, Lottie and Maddy are making dinner and James offered to do grocery shopping for me


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Samson...I like that name. Flapjack, so sorry you are not bouncing back like usual. That is how I felt last babay. I sure hope this one is not the same way. I really like my ability to bounce back.









I am hoping this WO will come out today! Ugh! He is just being stubborn. Actually, I was joking with my LO (who is now 17months) that it was his screeching that caused my labor to stop.







He LOVES to screech. And I just know that it must have scared the WO so that he decided it was safer inside rather than out yesterday.

Maybe he will come tonight while the LO is sleeping and quiet!









Hey! A girl can only hope!

I hope your birth is soon and goes smoothly Jenny


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you!







So do I!

I know I am close, already had hours of good contractions as well as lost my plug and had a bloody show, but it all stopped (most probably because I was exhausted and I lay down to take a rest). I am truly hoping it all starts up again very, very soon.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

It'll mess up your signature if he turns up today, though







The nice run of 00-02-04-06 and so on...


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Samson is a wonderful name! I hope you are feeling stronger soon.

baltic, I get how you feel and hpoeyour bruise isn't too sore.







that everything happens at the right time (before you explode mentally or physically and when the babes are ready). I love your children's names that you listed. My own Charlotte is Charlotte when written by me or for introductions but has a list of nn: Lottchen, Lottie Lou, Lola, Chuck(ie)....








kidzaplenty!

My own house seems to be settling into a routine for the rest of break for which I am grateful.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

It's a baby boom! What a terrific way to end a year and begin a new one!

So, I have a question for all you MOMs. I am being drowned by stuff! How do you organize all the stuff it takes to run a large family? We have 4 littles so we are a family of 6. That means 6 jackets, at least 6 pairs of shoes, a million toys for 4 different age groups, 6 different sizes of clothing, 4 bikes, a thousand other little odds and ends. So how do you keep stuff for each family member organized? Do you limit the number of each item a person has? Please help!!!!!!!!!!

By the way flapjack, I love the name Sam! Kidzaplenty, wishing you a peaceful delivery.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
It'll mess up your signature if he turns up today, though








The nice run of 00-02-04-06 and so on...

Totally.








Anyway, Jenny, hope you have a good birthing experience when he does decide to come.

Helen, what a great name!

And Sam, I hope they stay in 'til week 37 anyway, so they're not preemies, but not a day longer. Hope you have a good birthing experience too when the times comes.
But yeah, I get the sick and tired of it part.







s


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
It'll mess up your signature if he turns up today, though







The nice run of 00-02-04-06 and so on...

I know!







But these hours long contractions just do not feel good!









For the last two nights I have had painful contractions that last hours, only to fizzle out as I get exhausted. I don't want to do this for another week.

Besides, I have one daughter born in an odd year, and I thought maybe she would like company!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
baltic, I get how you feel and hpoeyour bruise isn't too sore.







that everything happens at the right time (before you explode mentally or physically and when the babes are ready). I love your children's names that you listed. My own Charlotte is Charlotte when written by me or for introductions but has a list of nn: Lottchen, Lottie Lou, Lola, Chuck(ie)....

Thanks mommajb







I've just realized we both have children named Ian (my eldest) and Charlotte







my Charlotte gets the nicknames Charlie and Lottie (which is often shortened to Lots).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
And Sam, I hope they stay in 'til week 37 anyway, so they're not preemies, but not a day longer. Hope you have a good birthing experience too when the times comes.
But yeah, I get the sick and tired of it part.







s

Thanks Pixie - how's your little miss going?


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Any more progress on your labor Jenny?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Any more progress on your labor Jenny?

Nope. No more progress. My contractions have stopped again (though I still have massive pressure as well as all the aches and twinges of labor are still there) and my b/p is on the rise (150/85 as of an hour ago, even with my meds, and had 144/90 this morning). I suspect my b/p is about to go out of control. My head is beginning to ache as well as all the other signs.

This thing NEEDS to come out! I just wonder how much longer I can hold out before giving in to a medical induction. I feel so exhausted and sore right now that I don't feel like having a baby. But it must happen eventually.









I am hoping that if I can just get some rest tonight, perhaps things will kick in for the final wave tomorrow! I think I will see how it goes until Thursday night before I do something more drastic (like take a couple of large doses of CO). If my b/p remains high or goes up, and I can not get this thing to come out, I will have to likely go to the hospital this weekend to evict him. NOT something I want to do.

Here is hoping he chooses to make an appearance before then!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Nope. No more progress. My contractions have stopped again (though I still have massive pressure as well as all the aches and twinges of labor are still there) and my b/p is on the rise (150/85 as of an hour ago, even with my meds, and had 144/90 this morning). I suspect my b/p is about to go out of control. My head is beginning to ache as well as all the other signs.

This thing NEEDS to come out! I just wonder how much longer I can hold out before giving in to a medical induction. I feel so exhausted and sore right now that I don't feel like having a baby. But it must happen eventually.









I am hoping that if I can just get some rest tonight, perhaps things will kick in for the final wave tomorrow! I think I will see how it goes until Thursday night before I do something more drastic (like take a couple of large doses of CO). If my b/p remains high or goes up, and I can not get this thing to come out, I will have to likely go to the hospital this weekend to evict him. NOT something I want to do.

Here is hoping he chooses to make an appearance before then!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like you're so close, Jenny.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Thanks Pixie - how's your little miss going?

Thanks for asking, she's doing mostly fine now, her lungs and respiratory issues are back to what's normal for her. And her feeding situation is getting better, it'll be fine very soon. So, very soon totally recovered. And that's excellent!
We ended up in the hospital on the 25th though, after the presents she had a major seizure that turned into a string we couldn't brake with the meds we have, so we had to call an ambulance (she was headed towards status epilepticus, and that's dangerous, life-threatening and can be very harmful). So they knocked her out with strong meds at the hospital, stopped the seizures, and she needed to stay for a few hours to sleep it off, we couldn't go until it was mostly out of her system. But she was breathing on her own the whole time, she hardly ever does that when she gets these meds, with lots and lots of o2, but still, that was good.
She slept most of the afternoon and night on the couch at home, but the day after she was back to herself again.
And, we kicked the nurses out the 20th! That was so good. They were wonderful and good to have too, but I was so sick and tired of no privacy 24/7. It's a lot less fuss now, less medication, less feeding mess in the nights. So we just take turns at nights, it's fine.

We're on vacation now, we left on the 20th and are staying until sunday I think. It's so great to have all this time together, our oldest girl is with us too, and I just love it. We all do. We're having so much fun and enjoying this so much.
And Tiny has finally reached 11 lbs (5 kg.), 19 weeks old. And, we might have found an adoptive family for her, I got an email just an hour ago. From the family who our last emergency care baby went too as well, they are interested (even though she is delayed and might have some neuro issues) and have contacted our CW. They are a wonderful (AP) family, and is letting us stay in touch with our last guy, so that would be so great.

Allrighty, that was like a novel.
Jenny, sounds like you are close, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he chooses to come out without intervention.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Thanks for asking, she's doing mostly fine now, her lungs and respiratory issues are back to what's normal for her. And her feeding situation is getting better, it'll be fine very soon. So, very soon totally recovered. And that's excellent!
We ended up in the hospital on the 25th though, after the presents she had a major seizure that turned into a string we couldn't brake with the meds we have, so we had to call an ambulance (she was headed towards status epilepticus, and that's dangerous, life-threatening and can be very harmful). So they knocked her out with strong meds at the hospital, stopped the seizures, and she needed to stay for a few hours to sleep it off, we couldn't go until it was mostly out of her system. But she was breathing on her own the whole time, she hardly ever does that when she gets these meds, with lots and lots of o2, but still, that was good.
She slept most of the afternoon and night on the couch at home, but the day after she was back to herself again.
And, we kicked the nurses out the 20th! That was so good. They were wonderful and good to have too, but I was so sick and tired of no privacy 24/7. It's a lot less fuss now, less medication, less feeding mess in the nights. So we just take turns at nights, it's fine.

We're on vacation now, we left on the 20th and are staying until sunday I think. It's so great to have all this time together, our oldest girl is with us too, and I just love it. We all do. We're having so much fun and enjoying this so much.
And Tiny has finally reached 11 lbs (5 kg.), 19 weeks old. And, we might have found an adoptive family for her, I got an email just an hour ago. From the family who our last emergency care baby went too as well, they are interested (even though she is delayed and might have some neuro issues) and have contacted our CW. They are a wonderful (AP) family, and is letting us stay in touch with our last guy, so that would be so great.

Allrighty, that was like a novel.
Jenny, sounds like you are close, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he chooses to come out without intervention.
















Pixie, wonderful to hear your Little Miss is going well







I hope the adoption works outs for Tiny and you have a fantastic holiday - Sam


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 

I am also sick of being pregnant and want it to be over with



















i was at break point at 32 weeks (when mine arrived) so yay














that you've got this far - it will make the subsequent weeks easier than being stuck in scbu with lines into your little ones, blood draws, expressing milk etc etc.

hold on to that and stay strong


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shukr* 









i was at break point at 32 weeks (when mine arrived) so yay














that you've got this far - it will make the subsequent weeks easier than being stuck in scbu with lines into your little ones, blood draws, expressing milk etc etc.

hold on to that and stay strong










Thanks shukr.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

no worries - you're doing a fab job and it should be celebrated. have you browsed the multiples board here at all?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...play.php?f=158
you'll find lots of full term belly pictures and cries of agony to relate to there









(ps: btw, my username changed overnight!!!







)


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

how often does everyone change sheets and towels? we're hoping to move to a place with more than one bathroom
























































and space to sort laundry rather than having it on the bedroom floor

















































so i'm thinking i might finally get organised and have some wash systems etc too!?!?!?


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~bookcase~* 
no worries - you're doing a fab job and it should be celebrated. have you browsed the multiples board here at all?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...play.php?f=158
you'll find lots of full term belly pictures and cries of agony to relate to there









(ps: btw, my username changed overnight!!!







)

I have browsed the multiples board but haven't posted on it yet.

We have a new January thread (http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1177896) if you would like to move across to the new month









Thanks again Bookcase.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
I am glad Christmas is over









I am also sick of being pregnant and want it to be over with









I usually just lurk but I can empathize!! almost 32 weeks here and I am so ready to birth. All I want to do is sleep and my Homeschoolers are really taking advantage of it.

Kidz: I hear ya about not bouncing back. I have gained more weight than I EVER have during a pg and blame it on being 40







I really think I am done (but not willing to do anything permanent)


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
I usually just lurk but I can empathize!! almost 32 weeks here and I am so ready to birth. All I want to do is sleep and my Homeschoolers are really taking advantage of it.

Kidz: I hear ya about not bouncing back. I have gained more weight than I EVER have during a pg and blame it on being 40







I really think I am done (but not willing to do anything permanent)

Thanks zonapellucida







feel free to join anytime and not just lurk.

I get what you mean about bouncing back, I am over 40 and I reckon pregnancy is so much harder on your body.


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)




----------

